

How to Keep Your Sanity During a Startup Launch - erin_bury
http://sprouter.com/blog/how-keep-sanity-during-startup-launch/

======
KeyBoardG
Don't expect overnight success.

~~~
erin_bury
Agreed. A launch or redesign might get you a bit of buzz, but it fades away
and then you have to work your butt off to sustain the traffic and attention.

------
ascendant
How to keep your sanity during startup launches:

1) Set sane timelines 2) Don't work 16 hours a day, 7 days a week. 3) Realize
the world will not end if you miss an arbitrary deadline.

As an end user, If you miss your go-live date by a couple days to iron out
some kinks I'm not going to head to my blog to tell the world how terrible you
are. Get it right and I'll still be there with my cash in hand ready to give
you a fair shake.

~~~
kongqiu
Exactly the conclusions I've come to after a few months at a startup!

